# HELP - Need New Printing Vendor



## 108 Red Stitches (Oct 11, 2021)

We are a baseball park that has had enough with our current vendor. 5 weeks into the season and no jersey's.

Ran across this site and thought it might be more efficient than searching an endless list on the web and sending a bunch of messages.

Looking for a company who can work with us on designs (ahead of time) and then when the teams are set and the season starts print and deliver approximately 650 jersey's and hats within 3 weeks. Also have travel ball and all star teams. The travel and all star jerseys are pretty much annual but the 650 is 2 times a year (August and January). If you are in the Tampa, FL area, that would be wonderful but not locked into local. Just need a reliable vendor.

If there is someone one here that can help us out with a quote it would be much appreciated. Not too interested in do this, do that responses. Direct referrals to companies welcomed. Looking for someone who wants the business to make money.

I (we) look forward to a long term relationship.

Russ


----------



## 108 Red Stitches (Oct 11, 2021)

Sorry, forgot to give you contact info.

I am not too sure if the PM function will work for a new member but you can try it.

If it does not work you can send me a note to my email (which is in my account details) and it is 108 red stitches at mail dot com (there are no spaces in the address). Please note there is no "G" after the @ sign, mail not gmail.


----------



## DTG4Winners (Aug 26, 2021)

108 Red Stitches said:


> We are a baseball park that has had enough with our current vendor. 5 weeks into the season and no jersey's.
> 
> Ran across this site and thought it might be more efficient than searching an endless list on the web and sending a bunch of messages.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ. My company, 4Winnerssports.com would love to help you out with that. We are based out in Vegas but can work with you on shipping. Our current obsticle is sourcing the actual blank jerseys themselves due to shortages, supply chain issues etc. But with having months advance notice we can try and see what we can get sourced or at least give you an honest outlook at whether or not we can get them, estimated time when and if we need to change up the brand/style in order to get the quantities you need. Once all that is squared away, we would have no problem with design or production turn around time. We offer different methods of customization including, screen printing, vinyl or embroidery. 
[email protected]


----------



## cjontime (Aug 28, 2018)

108 Red Stitches said:


> We are a baseball park that has had enough with our current vendor. 5 weeks into the season and no jersey's.
> 
> Ran across this site and thought it might be more efficient than searching an endless list on the web and sending a bunch of messages.
> 
> ...


Hi Rush my company is locally located only 45 minutes drive to Tampa from Polk county, we do embroidery in 4 machine 15 and 12 colors, 3 screen printing presses, sublimation and thermal vinyl decorator as well a echo solvent 54" wide printer with cutter, we do it all in house and we ate dealers of must brand of apparels for all sports area863code the second series223 the third serie88&16


----------



## 108 Red Stitches (Oct 11, 2021)

cjontime said:


> Hi Rush my company is locally located only 45 minutes drive to Tampa from Polk county, we do embroidery in 4 machine 15 and 12 colors, 3 screen printing presses, sublimation and thermal vinyl decorator as well a echo solvent 54" wide printer with cutter, we do it all in house and we ate dealers of must brand of apparels for all sports area863code the second series223 the third serie88&16


Thank you for the response - I will try to call you tomorrow, if not, before the end of the week.


----------



## 108 Red Stitches (Oct 11, 2021)

DTG4Winners said:


> Hi Russ. My company, 4Winnerssports.com would love to help you out with that. We are based out in Vegas but can work with you on shipping. Our current obsticle is sourcing the actual blank jerseys themselves due to shortages, supply chain issues etc. But with having months advance notice we can try and see what we can get sourced or at least give you an honest outlook at whether or not we can get them, estimated time when and if we need to change up the brand/style in order to get the quantities you need. Once all that is squared away, we would have no problem with design or production turn around time. We offer different methods of customization including, screen printing, vinyl or embroidery.
> [email protected]


Thank you for your reply. I will go online and get your phone number.


----------

